# my new 91 300zx (none turbo)



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

well picked this up last week and I'm for the most part happy with it. Car is fun to drive and eye catchy as hell seeing how there are only 2 other ones in this entire town! I have some plans for it such as a new set of wheels, intakes (just dont know how exactly they would go on there) a-pillar gauge pod and gauges. blacking out the windows, dropping it another inch or so, and redoing the interior and getting the exterior painted back to black.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/3009.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/3003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30011.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30016.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30015.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30021.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30020.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30019.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/engine.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30012.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/30013.jpg

open to any and all criticisim :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The interior and the engine look incredibly clean, nice car!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love the style of the z32's but i hate that color changing paint. but i see you want to paint it black, good choice :thumbup: then get some nice 17 inch wheels and 50% (or lighter, just to give the windows a nice clean glass look) mirror tint and that should be it for cosmetics.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm with pete lose the camelon paint, i'd do black on black rims, and dark tint, smoke the tails and the fronts but thats me so goodluck


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

I actually have a set of 18"excels that I was gonna toss on it, but didnt know if the bolt pattern would match up cause I had them on my 95 probe gt. Anyways the factory wheels came back today sent them to a buddys garage to get sandblasted and powdercoated black. Look incredible on the car!!! And as for the tint, I'm going 5% I know it's dark. But thankfully my great uncle is an eye doctor and he never had any problems signing slips for me saying the sinlight has a proffound affect on my being able to operate an automobile 

It does have it's little flaws though..... Like sometimes when i hit the break the light indicator on the gauge cluster lights up. And it's saying something about anitlock (that always stays on) Also the clutch sometimes sticks to the ground and I have to pop my foot under it and lift it back up. The power window switches dont work, but when I removed the center council to see if they were even plugged in, there wasnt even any plug in's there. And whats more, there are 2 other plugs but nothing to plug them to


Does anyone on here howeveer know of a factory rear bumper that anyone is selling? The one on it has some cracks going through it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Leave the chameleon color.......that paint is expensive as hell and looks so goooood. Try to get the interior back to stock color, and just do minor interior cosmetics such as pedals, shift knob etc etc etc. looks nice bro. :thumbup: If your into kits check out Stillen because IMO theirs are the best looking.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I concur with 91sentra, that's a pricy paintjob, if you want black trade it in, but that just sounds like a hassle. Looks good though.


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

could anyone here tell me of some nice "cheap" mods that can be done to these cars? I knwo cheap and these cars are 2 words that should never go together.....but none the less, I'd like to get an intake, short throw and I'd love to find a wing for it.



Anyone know what the name of the smaller 300zxwings are? the one that kinda makes the car look longer (hope that makes sense)

also anyone know of a rear bumper for sale for a fairly decent price?

and lastely, does anyone on here have any pics of there 300zx's? I'd love to check some out

whats the stillen address so i can check out those kits.

sorry lotsa questions.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Man no criticism here at all. 300ZX's are just beautiful cars. You better take care of it..I tell this to anyone who owns them whether they've had it for years or just new. It deserves some good lovin'. 
Keep the paint color, it looks real good and as for mods go to the ZX part of this forum and I'm sure you'll find any answers to the questions you have. If anything you can always ask. Good luck with the Z!


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

You didnt happen to buy that from some one in indiana did you. i remember last summer seeing that same car at a shell gas station in my town


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

keep the color! pete has no idea what hes talking about is is uber jelious that his paint doesn't change colors.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I've only seen a few chameleon paint jobs on a cars in person (a mustang, civic, and something else) and it caught my attention but I wasn't sure if it was in a good way. Regardless I think yours looks OK. Possibly get a rear bumper that's lower, especially if you plan on replacing it anyway. Could have put the money from the paint job towards a turbo though. Keep up the nice work. :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the site is www.stillen.com 

check the sports car section. But I can guarantee that the paint job was no less than 4 grand if it was done well. For a bumper check classified papers and possibly ebay..... also check out the Z32 section for more info on your car. And remember to search before you ask questions


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Beautiful car... not a fan of the paint job though, and can you get some bigger pics?


----------

